# fishing inquiry



## 2short (May 22, 2007)

plan on fishing the mousse river in j clark salyer over the 4th of july week. never fished there before. what kind of fish can i hope to find plus any suggestions on bait/lures would be appreciated. i'm coming from out east on vacation. thanks.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

walleyes, pike, bass, catfish, bullheads, ect....

that's just what I have heard :beer:


----------



## 2short (May 22, 2007)

thanks a lot


----------

